# Unnamed theater build



## tKFury (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been building this for a while, and I've finally decided to post it on HTS. 

this is how it originally was, before I caught the "IMAX" fever... and felt my towers on the side were very distracting .... so I thought up a plan.

AT screen and then I would be able to turn my MTM Center vertical for "proper" usage. 

Before. 









and currently. 










I have hard fiberglass behind the black fabric already on the walls, and then to provide more reflection protection (lol) I added thicker acoustical panels directly behind all speakers and subwoofers on the screen wall.
The new screen, as you can see on the floor in front, will be pretty big. The measurements are 120" wide 16:9 so 138' diag. I decided 16:9 since I am height limited at 7'.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like fun. What are you using for the screen material and frame?

Also, mind sharing how you built the acoustic panels?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you're building a screen wall for the AT screen, I would suggest that you put in some corner bass traps..floor to ceiling..
Also the acoustic panels really need to be lower down to be fully affective..


----------



## tKFury (Jun 19, 2011)

the whole wall is already covered with OC702 2 inch thick. 

The thicker framed panels are a mix of 4 inch OC fiberglass and the pink fluffy stuff. and they do extend to the floor 

But yeah my next plan was to do corner bass traps, just have to see how much space I have, but I've gotten good results with a solidly dead screen wall so far.

Screen is custom wood/metal frame, and the material will probably end up being SeymourAV XD.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry..I should have mentioned the acoustic panels I was referring to are the side wall panels, as shown in the first photo..:R

I'm using the SeymourAV Center Stage XD material in a scope screen myself and it does an excellent job..:T


----------



## tKFury (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah ok. Haha sorry. I would love to redo the side panels to make then a lot taller or even cover the whole side walls in OC703 but I never can get around to it. 

I think I also skipped over a post asking about the panels. They are just 1x4s and OC703 mixed with fluffy wall insulation covered in thin fabric. I'm not sure if mixing those two has an I'll effect on absorption and reflection effectiveness. If an expert could chime in, I would greatly appreciate it .

So far I've gotten the curtains up and next would be finish the screen and then mount it up. Then if I feel handy, I'll create a horizontal masking.


----------

